# Vanilla Planifolia?



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

I have a fairly large plant that I have had for about 5 years now. If I put a cutting with part of a root on it in the viv, will it like it? I want the vanilla to climb on the background. And I DO realize I will have to trim it because it will get too tall for the viv. I just figured that if it could handle the moisture it might be nice.


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

It is reputed to do well. There are actually a lot of different things out there reputing to be V. planifolia (related species, to be sure). My concept of that species includes leaves upwards of a foot in length on large robust vines (I've seen one plant go the length of the old MSU conservatory greenhouse). I could be wrong. There are a lot of them going around with petite leaves (3-4"), and that would be a far better candidate.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I believe this plant will be fine for a larger viv. I sell the small seedlings and they will do well until they outgrow the space but this is the way it is with many plants. I have Philo scandens in the greenhouse with leaves about 2" while the same plant is in another greenhouse and the leaves are 6" plus. It seems that space and height and bright light are the key. This make sense if your crawling around the forest floor looking for a spot to climb up and get light.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

This is the real deal... got it from a breeder of orchids. In fact he's even managed to get a couple of vanilla beans from it. So... it has the larger leaves and the thick main stalk that is about the size of my pinky finger, maybe a little larger.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

From what I understand most people never get them to bloom but I think these are the coolest orchids. The ramble around and do get quite large. Good luck with it.


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

You can actually tell how to bloom them by the way they look. They are a vining orchid, and have evolved to climb to the top of a tree (or other support of some sort) rapidly so as to get the best light. Just like a clematis or wisteria vine. So, we know they need a lot of light to bloom. The trick (I've heard, I don't really have the space) is to let them go up 10 or 15 feet, and then force them to go sideways. That signals that they are at the top of the tree and it is time to bloom.

Frankly, I just grow it because it looks cool... Besides, the flowers last a day, not really an ideal flowering plant.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

That was actually how he got them to bloom was to let them crawl up the side of the greenhouse and then let it crawl were it could on the cross beams (where they weren't metal.) Unfortunately though, even then it is hard to get them to bloom because they like it to be around 80-85 during the day and then have a temp drop to around 55-60 at night. Most other plants that are kept with those can't handle that big of a swing so people most of the time just don't have blooming plants.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Being orchids I think they would be pretty slow growing right? When they get to big for the viv...is trimming a simple matter?


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

For this particular plant it is. I have had growth tips die off, and at the junction of one of the lower leaves, it starts a new growth. So all I am going to do is either try to train it when it is small enough to bend to start going back down, or I will just cut it off and start back at the bottom. Probably the first way though. But yes, it is easy because vanilla has aerial roots all along its stem. So you just cut it off where it has a couple and before long you have new growth.


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

Here's an older thread on Vanilla that might interest you:

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... iney+thing


----------

